# Elcomsoft knackt iOS-Verschlüsselungssystem



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2011)

Dem Hersteller ist es gelungen, eine Bit-genaue Kopie des Flash-Speichers von iPhones auszulesen und zu entschlüsseln. Forensik-Tools sollen so selbst gelöschten Daten auf die Spur kommen können.

Weiterlesen...


----------

